# Pieces that have blown you away recently?



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> jdec said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see you are finally enjoying Liszt. More to come
> ...


I have tried to like the Faust Symphony with not much results since 1993. However in 2020 a new appreciation of its incredible drama. Not extreme like Mahler but some drama anyway.


----------

